# Itchy Red Rash



## AussiePit (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi guys so i found what was making slash throw up, it was the meat roll i was feeding her. but over the last couple weeks she's developed a rash over most of her stomach and under her armpits. Its fairly itchy but not to the point where she is scratching it until it scabs up. I'm pretty certain its the long grass in the paddock next to us causing it. Is there any thing i can do for her to make sooth the itching? I know i should go to a vet but the nearest one is 60 km or 38 miles away and costs a small fortune to get them to come out here.

















^^^ Not the most flatering photo but just to show you the rash the photo doesnt do it justice its alot redder in real life.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I realize vets can be cost alot but you really should take her in that could be mange it could be an allergie. It is hard to say over the net and I wouldn't want it to get worse.


----------



## mikelus (Jul 6, 2009)

There a website called dr. foster & smith.com that has meds you can buy to help the itch and treatment for mange if need be. but check it out it may just be a allergia


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

uuuh if the food was causing her to throw up she has a high intollerance to that food. Which turned into a secondary infection caused by scratching. Get her to the vet and get some anitbiotics. When the allergic dog developes an infection it just looks like a worsening allergic reaction.


----------

